# New E-Books



## CJay (Aug 25, 2010)

There are a lot of new E-books that have simple covers of the chapter in the book. Each selling for $2, and I want to know if they are any good?

I am absolutely loving the fact that so many different chapters are getting spotlights, I just need to see which one I want to read now.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

I've only read the Iron Hands one - Iron Soul. And because of that I won't be buying any more - probably get the Brazen Claws one -. It's not that its bad, but upon reading Dark Soul it became apparent how little 1000 words is. It wasn't that it was bad, since it was interesting especially since that implies that at least a clan of Iron Hands has gone down the route of digitised marines or AI, which is downright awesome. Problem is that's all we get, implication. 

Now because of this I'll probably buy the Brazen Claws one and probably the Carachadons, The Howling Griffons one and Fury. They seem - at least by the synopsis - the be character pieces more than anything, which can be interesting.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

They are mostly rather shit but there are a few good ones in there, but none at all are worth the price tag. Pass and buy a proper book.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

@loli: yup. One thousand words is just not enough. You can't cover much or end on a high note because its such a limiting figure. They should bump the word count to at least 4k.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice to see the Space Sha... Sorry, the Carcharadons, getting an outing outside of FW. Might pick this up just out of curiousity.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

The Space Shark one had so much potential but it was just too damn short.

edit-

just read the brazen claws one. It was written by an American and automatically that peaked my interest.

Very well written story but not much happens. But I can definitely see the author picking up where he left off and turning it into an actual book.


----------



## CJay (Aug 25, 2010)

Really?? They are that short?!?! Jesus that is horrible. I have written for short story competitions and sometimes being constrained to 2500 is hard. I couldn't imagine just 1000 words.

With that said, is there any chance we may seem them clumped together in a tales of space marine sort of thing?? I want to technically read them all, especially the Novamarines one.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

CJay said:


> With that said, is there any chance we may seem them clumped together in a tales of space marine sort of thing??


Yes. BL are releasing one of those super amazing *EVENT ONLY* anthologies.


----------



## Sevatar (Aug 21, 2013)

So either buy the eBooks, live in the UK or purchase the anthology for $$$ on eBay, that's sad.

The cover of Unremembered Empire makes me a little happier again though.


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

Unremembered Empire will be on sale at ebay, the next day after Games Day UK - for the likes of 100 euros or 150 dollars.
As usual


----------

